
Producing a critical edition with LATEX, or the primacy of the typography [pdf] - ericdanielski
https://geekographie.maieul.net/IMG/pdf/latex-edition-critique.pdf
======
Finnucane
“The primacy of typography, presented as unformatted bullet point slides.”

